# The world's best skyline list.



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Why is Dubai so high up there? I don't find anything so significant or special about its skyline at all.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^ yeah, they have tons of great buildings but the look of the entire skyline itself isnt stunning.


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

Seoul is 10th,
used to be 9th, but now behind Dubai :doh:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> "Most skyscraper" doesn't mean "Best Skyline".


Actually, there is no world's best skyline 
as long as people have different taste and perspective about skyline


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Also,this ranking isn't that accurate 
as long as the data of some city is quite far from the truth.

For example, No. 66th Busan have onlly 31 buildings (over 90m)?
and the highest scoring building is SK HUB Sky 2 (182m, u/c)?
What a joke!


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

per World's Best Skyline, Philippines' Metro Manila is # 13...

per SSC, Metro Manila ranks 8th as of this post.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Quality over quanitiy.

You could have so many ugly highrises, and you could be on the top of the list.

OR 

You can have a few beautiful highrises, and be near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

Wow! Crazy HK!!! More than 100k points! It's impossible for anyone to beat it for another decade~~~


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

I think there are three skylines pre-eminent in the world at the moment. Hong Kong, New York and Chicago. These three are known for their skylines - the others are not. It may change in the future, but that's how it is at the moment.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

I personally dont like Hong Kongs skyline. All of the buildings look the same IMO. New York and Chicago really are impressive.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> I personally dont like Hong Kongs skyline. All of the buildings look the same IMO. New York and Chicago really are impressive.


I can understand that from your perspective, Hong Kong's skyline is bereft of aesthetic value, but to say (despite it's diverse modern architecture) that all the buildings look the same, is akin to stereotyping a race by saying "they all look alike."


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

im pretty happy with seoul being 10th, but that list is highly inaccurate


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Vancouver 67 below Montreal by a lot?
Mmm...
Toronto 14th is pretty good.


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)




----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> This is the ranking according to the votes of SSC forumers:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.info/900.php?id=1003


That list lot all credibility some time ago.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Hamilton is 60th, not bad.


----------



## andreway (Oct 2, 2004)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> I personally dont like Hong Kongs skyline. All of the buildings look the same IMO. New York and Chicago really are impressive.


While it is true that many skyscrapers’ quality in Hong Kong are not that high, one have to keep in mind that these apartments were designed for people with the lowest income. I think many who never been to HK don't realize this, but houses simply don't exists HK. EVERYONE lives in an apartment. In other cities around the word, skyscrapers were designed to show off the best side of their country, and they were designed to house the rich and middle class, while their poor still lives in houses in some ghetto areas at the edges of the city. While for HK, the architects were able to make SKYSCRAPPERS for the poor too. We even have the world’s only skyscraper slums!! I think this is the true beauty of HK, that it is able to include the poor as part of its urban environment. If HK don’t wins for its beauty, then it must win by showing to the world that there is not discrimination in skylines that everyone is able to live in one! Skyscrappers doesn't have to belong to mega coperations, anyone in hk can have a piece!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

SUNNI said:


> im pretty happy with seoul being 10th, but that list is highly inaccurate


All the lists (I've seen at least three) are accurate on the basis of their respective criteria. Bask in the joy (for lack of a better word) of your city's placement w/o reservation. My city was placed 30th, 34th and 49th respectively, on the 3 links I recall clicking on...and my point is - damned if I know.


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

Dubai at 9th

It Is Only the Begining of the Story


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Which is a better skyline setting in your opinion:

• Manhattan's island setting with a sense of arrival from across its rivers and with a relative flatness that allows the skyline to totally dominate the sky (giving it an almost oz-like Emrald City status)

-or-

• Hong Kong, where the magnifcent skyline has a backdrop not of sky but towering mountains and where the city fades into its hinterlands since it does not have the confining limits and sense of arrival that rivers impose on Manhattan

???????


----------



## xXPimpinPunjabiXx (Jun 25, 2005)

i go for manhattan...the location is perfect....and its an island ppl cmon....you ever thought about manhattan island being an island just like hawaii or somethin??


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

SDfan said:


> 73] *75* 84 San Diego USA 28 One American Plaza (152m)
> 
> Hmmmm, well I think our ranking is fair enough.


We will go up my friend.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^I hope so. We can dream can't we...:cheers:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

GO HK!!!


----------

